# $14.99 Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate, 20 lbs. Caribsea



## aspramn (Oct 13, 2005)

Just found this for $14.99, Don't know anything about the store, but is the cheapest I have seen it so far...

http://www.aquarium-plant-store.com/index.html?target=p_3124.html&lang=en-us


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS695.html has them for $9.99, contact them for more information. I got two bags from them last time ...


----------



## aspramn (Oct 13, 2005)

here's another site for $16.99
http://customaquatics.com/customaquatic/brandsubcategory.asp?brandID=CS&subcatID=ss-pl


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Also calculate how much each place charges you for shipping. I've found in the past that it can differ somewhat.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

My LFS has it on special this month for $18.69 + NC sales tax if you're a fish club member. www.aquamains.com ($21.99 minus 15%)


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Now that is a deal.


----------



## chickenball z (Aug 30, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS695.html has them for $9.99, contact them for more information. I got two bags from them last time ...


how much was it per bag including shipping??


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember ordering it online a while back(never ordered, I cancelled before I clicked submit), but the bags were $9.99/ea and the grand total was going to be about 40-something. I figured it was going to cost about $25/ea which I thought was pretty outrageous.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Opiesilver said:


> Now that is a deal.


I thought it was a good price too. Considering some of the problems that Carib Sea has had with the product having phosphoric acid in it because of the high calcium carbonate level and thus causing a milky liquid and a product with a very high phosphate level, IMO is better to look at what you're getting at a LFS that has a good deal on it than buying a "pig in the poke" so to speak. Carib Sea has been great at trying to rectify the problem. I'm just not interested in taking a chance of getting anymore bad product. I've already had to tear down two tanks because of the problem and I'm not wanting to do that again.

I see that your place has it for $19.99 per bag with a 10 bag minimum and my LFS has it for $18.69 plus 7% sales tax per bag: 
http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS695.html

I don't see regular E-C listed on your site except for the place above. I know you used to advertise it for $9.99 a bag. I wanted to get three bags from you at one time and with the shipping costs, it was too high. I just did three 20# bags of E-C AC substrate shipping to my area code at a residentional address and the total was $64.64 or $21.55 per bag. I believe that when I did it about six months or so ago, the toal was around $15.00 higher from what I remember. I need three more bags now and counting sales tax, my LFS charges $20.00 per bag. Like you said, "Now that's a deal."

When I was looking at your site, You have Eco-Complete *Planted* African Cichlid Substrate listed as SS718 Coarse Grade and SS 732 Fine Grade. You know that Carib Sea is not marketing these two products as *Planted* African Cichlid Substrate. Right? Here's the two:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS718.html and
http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS732.html
Also, both pictures show the exact same fine grade product (made from their Sahara Sand product line). There is not a picture of the coarse grade (made from their Rift Lake Authenic product line) at all. You need a picture of each product IMO.

I just wanted to point this out to you. Your company has a good reputation of sending people a little extra on their plant orders and I know that it will be very easy for you to correct these small problems on your web site.

Left C


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Left C said:


> Considering some of the problems that Carib Sea has had with the product having phosphoric acid in it because of the high calcium carbonate level and thus causing a milky liquid and a product with a very high phosphate level, IMO is better to look at what you're getting at a LFS that has a good deal on it than buying a "pig in the poke" so to speak.


All distributors, including me, had their entire stock replaced free of charge. You cannot get a bag of the bad batch from a distributor anymore. As for anyone one else selling it I can't really say as I do not know there status as a distributor.



Left C said:


> I see that your place has it for $19.99 per bag with a 10 bag minimum and my LFS has it for $18.69 plus 7% sales tax per bag:
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS695.html
> I don't see regular E-C listed on your site except for the place above. I know you used to advertise it for $9.99 a bag. I wanted to get three bags from you at one time and with the shipping costs, it was too high. I just did three 20# bags of E-C AC substrate shipping to my area code at a residential address and the total was $64.64 or $21.55 per bag.


Just click on the drop down menu on that page to see all the options. We still sell it for $9.99 per bag. When you have the desired number of bags in your shopping cart go to the checkout page and enter your zip code to see all of the available shipping options. Depending on where you live it can be a really good deal.




Left C said:


> When I was looking at your site, You have Eco-Complete *Planted* African Cichlid Substrate listed as SS718 Coarse Grade and SS 732 Fine Grade. You know that Carib Sea is not marketing these two products as *Planted* African Cichlid Substrate. Right? Here's the two:
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS718.html and
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS732.html
> Also, both pictures show the exact same fine grade product (made from their Sahara Sand product line).


Back when we first put the products up that was exactly how Caribsea wanted the products marketed. They may have changed that over time and I can't say that I've really checked on their site recently. I'll put it on the "to do" list.



Left C said:


> I just wanted to point this out to you. Your company has a good reputation of sending people a little extra on their plant orders and I know that it will be very easy for you to correct these small problems on your web site.
> 
> Left C


Thanks. I would hope that people would know about us more for the quality of our plants though.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

"Thanks. I would hope that people would know about us more for the quality of our plants though."

Um, if it helps, I love all the plants I've gotten from your store! roud: 

Figs


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Opiesilver said:


> Depending on where you live it can be a really good deal.


Wow, I can get three bags shipped to me for $51.77!!

Nice.

Is this your regular price? Also do you normally keep a lot in stock? I won't be able to buy for a week or so, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

It's the price as long as we feel like it. We only have about half a semi load left so you probably only have another 3 weeks before the next truck shows up and we have even more.


----------

